# Push Pole Mud foot



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I recently watched a fishing vid on Youtube and I can not find it now :-/... The guy was using a CF push Pole. The mud foot on the PP appeared to be plastic but it had the shape of the old school wooden style similar to what Flip likes.

Anyone know what this would be or where to find one?

What do you guys like as far as Mud foots go?

Lou


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Like this?










Carbon Marine sells them, or you can cut the bridge out of your current foot. The old loop foot was the best but I can't seem to find one. You may as well get a few spare parts from Carbon Marine while you're at it to make the shipping cost a little easier to swallow. That foot right there will cost you $18 for standard shipping by itself.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Stiffy makes one as well, its more of a V like how Flip does his


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Is that style specifically/better in the mud? I struggle in the GA coast mud sometimes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I think the bridge with more push surface area is better in mud, but I have not used the wishbone style in soft mud yet.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

GG34 said:


> Is that style specifically/better in the mud?


Nope, but If you cut out the bridge it's a little easier to unstick. It will sink a little deeper for obvious reasons. If you're working in an area with a lot of aquatic grass, that's when you will see the biggest difference. Even still it's comes down to a matter of personal preference. Some people don't mind a bunch of grass hanging up on the bridge but it drives me crazy I cut mine out.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Ok. Makes sense. My problem is more the foot getting stuck. When I pull it out it impedes my forward progress.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Try to use short strokes in mud.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

GG34 said:


> Ok. Makes sense. My problem is more the foot getting stuck. When I pull it out it impedes my forward progress.


Even a foot without a bridge is still going to get stuck, just not quite as stuck. There isn't a way around this problem in soft mud.

I find the forks without a bridge slip less on oyster bottoms and hard/sandy bottoms. They also don't hang up in grassy areas. The bridged foot is better in the mud, but get stuck easier because mud is able to build up between the bridge and the bottom of the fork. So you're actually lifting mud up and out. The foot without the bridge doesn't have this issue but it sinks further.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

It looked more like this cane handle but a little more... "forky"...










I'm planning on ordering a 21' Mangrove from carbon marine. If I can find a different foot from what they offer I may try and send it to them for when they build mine. No real reason apart from I kind of like the old school look.

Lou


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Where I fish in NC the bottom in most areas is sucking mud. I don't see if bridge or non will work any better


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

The trick in thick mud, which we have in north Florida too is to start your push slow until you get a little momentum going. This keeps the pole from jamming in so far. When you go to pull it out of the mud you need to jerk hard all of a sudden kind of like ripping off a band aid.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Also as mentioned above I think what you're looking for is the loop foot from carbon marine. My buddy has one on a mangrove pole. I can't say that it makes any difference in mud from what I can tell.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You're definitely talking about the Loop push pole foot that Carbon Marine used to make. 

Our G3LR foot clings on to mud like it's trying to save it's life. I miss my Loop pole.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If you pole in mud more often than not, a hinged duckbill foot is better than other options. It has a bigger footprint on the push and it collapses on retrieval. However, it is louder on sand, gravel and shell bottoms. I will never use a bridged, non-collapsible mudfoot again because they are so hard to retrieve if you do punch them into the muck. I agree you should use as little pressure as possible to avoid punching the foot into the muck, but if you are fighting the wind and current or your boat is heavy, you often just can't avoid it.

Nate


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What I do to stop the pole from burying itself is I plant the foot, then lower it to push more horizontally, then as it's already moving the skiff forward lift the pole for the remainder of the push. Sounds more technical than really is, once you get used to doing it, it just happens. Our bottom is VERY soft mud.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont use it much ,but old school duck bill works well when needed


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

This is it! This is the foot I want! Where can I find one or something like it??










Lou


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

THX1138 said:


> This is it! This is the foot I want! Where can I find one or something like it??
> 
> View attachment 9159
> 
> ...


Talk to Joe Welbourn at Carbon Marine. He used to sell these push poles. I wish I could get my hands on one of these push poles new.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Right on, will do.

Lou


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I do what paint it black suggests. Keep your angle horizontal. Avoid jamming the pole vertically so the pole doesn't dig really hard into the mud. When I start pulling the pole up, I twist and lift to break the suction.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I went to look at my foot and took the photo above my head cause its hanging in my downstairs garage. So It's a GLoomis from "97. In NC the mud is 2' deep and this foot does not do that good. In FL no problem, sand and hard bottom


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I like how the Stiffy foot gives you something to throw a cable lock through to the skiff if you ever feel the need.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's what I wish mine had. It's easier to stake out with the hole in the foot


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> That's what I wish mine had. It's easier to stake out with the hole in the foot


Check out the new Carbon Marine foot with the bridge.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I emailed Carbone Marine and Moonlighter both last week. No word from CM but I did hear back from Moonlighter this morning.

Moonlighter does offer a 22' one piece although it is not listed on their website. They also have a more traditional forked mudfoot as well. As of now, the Moonlighter the frontrunner for my push pole purchase...









Lou


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

@THX1138 did you end up with the moonlighter with the more traditional foot? If so, how do you like it?


Sorry to open up an older thread but this is good info and I had not considered moonlighter due to their foot design.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I did get the 22’ Moonlighter and it is magic! I got the traditional mud foot and the stainless insert tip. ZERO issues so far. 

Lou


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Ok I went to look at my foot and took the photo above my head cause its hanging in my downstairs garage. So It's a GLoomis from "97. In NC the mud is 2' deep and this foot does not do that good. In FL no problem, sand and hard bottom


I lost a foot just like that this summer in the low country mud when we were vacationing at Goat Island. I had to put a new Stiffy foot on my old GLoomis pole.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> If you pole in mud more often than not, a hinged duckbill foot is better than other options. It has a bigger footprint on the push and it collapses on retrieval. However, it is louder on sand, gravel and shell bottoms. I will never use a bridged, non-collapsible mudfoot again because they are so hard to retrieve if you do punch them into the muck. I agree you should use as little pressure as possible to avoid punching the foot into the muck, but if you are fighting the wind and current or your boat is heavy, you often just can't avoid it.
> In southeast Louisiana Marsh, the Duckbill Pushpole head is the only choice in the marsh mud when you become bottomed out with the hull. Normal water depth the florida style head works fine.
> Nate


----------



## Fish4Life (Dec 29, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I did get the 22’ Moonlighter and it is magic! I got the traditional mud foot and the stainless insert tip. ZERO issues so far.
> 
> Lou


Did you cut the bridge out? Or keep it as is?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

YnR said:


> I do what paint it black suggests. Keep your angle horizontal. Avoid jamming the pole vertically so the pole doesn't dig really hard into the mud. When I start pulling the pole up, I twist and lift to break the suction.


^^^^ Twist and lift that's what I do works really well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> I did get the 22’ Moonlighter and it is magic! I got the traditional mud foot and the stainless insert tip. ZERO issues so far.
> 
> Lou


Is that Moonlighter glass or graphite


----------

